# Help!



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

So, I own a 2006 Chevy Silverado 2500, BUT it's got a 6" lift. And I love to hate my lift. Anyways, I've been pulling a 3 horse BP behind it fine. But, I'm looking into upgrading my trailer, and all I really want is a gooseneck. I can't see spending the money on a trailer that I don't really want (BP). Most of me thinks this can't happen; that my truck is to big, but I wanted to toss it out there and see if anyone has run into my same issue?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

DiamondK said:


> So, I own a 2006 Chevy Silverado 2500, BUT it's got a 6" lift. And I love to hate my lift. Anyways, I've been pulling a 3 horse BP behind it fine. But, I'm looking into upgrading my trailer, and all I really want is a gooseneck. I can't see spending the money on a trailer that I don't really want (BP). Most of me thinks this can't happen; that my truck is to big, but I wanted to toss it out there and see if anyone has run into my same issue?


Well, you've got a problem all right. Basically you either have to reverse your 6" lift to stock height or get a different rig to haul with. Honestly I also don't recommend hauling a BP on a 6" lift either but you can get away with it until you don't.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Depending on your over all height, most goose neck trailers are adjustable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Phly said:


> Depending on your over all height, most goose neck trailers are adjustable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are adjustable but if you lift the nose to high in the air it can end up being a bear to tow.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Darrin said:


> They are adjustable but if you lift the nose to high in the air it can end up being a bear to tow.


Not to mention dangerous and hard on the horses. I'm running into the same problem right now, to a lesser degree. I have an F-350 at stock height, but it's still too tall. My gooseneck is not adjustable. I'm going to put new leaf springs on my trailer and get tires that are a little bit bigger. That should be enough for me. I don't know about for you. 6" is a lot. I'm concerned about the horses having to step really high to get out of the trailer. I guess a ramp would help solve that but I've never been a huge fan of them. 
So, maybe modding your new trailer will be the ticket?


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

You know what I just thought of... I'm not sure whether you want to, but swapping out your bed for a flat-bed would allow you to lower the front of the gooseneck without hitting bed rails. You might not want to do that, just brainstorming. That would be a huge project.


----------

